# Duplicates plugins: duplicate finder vs teekesselchen



## babuja (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi guys, after i've imported all my jpegs from other devices folders (gopro, nexus, bridge, etc) I've noticed several hundred duplicates photos. I've installed teekesselchen plugin but not very happy. Noticed several dozens of false duplicates and couldn't identified several dozens. As result i would need to check 1 by 1 all my catalog of almost 50k to be sure. 

Is there a better alternative that works for you guys?

Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## babuja (Sep 12, 2017)

So after some search I've found another plugin (payed): duplicate finder .

Lightroom Plugins - Duplicate Finder for Lightroom

Have any one used it and can compare to (free) teekesselchen? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## babuja (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## babuja (Sep 13, 2017)

babuja said:


> So after some search I've found another plugin (payed): duplicate finder .
> 
> Lightroom Plugins - Duplicate Finder for Lightroom
> 
> ...


Well, no feedback so i've installed and tested duplicate finder. Similar results...useless! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 13, 2017)

I doubt many people use these plugins or standalone duplicate finders often enough to give a useful opinion. You might use them once, sort out your picture collection, get your workflow in order, and then never need them again. And in the end, you need to use your eyes to check you aren't deleting anything. Make sure you have a backup of everything, just in case you discover later that you made a mistake deleting some photos.


----------



## babuja (Sep 14, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> I doubt many people use these plugins or standalone duplicate finders often enough to give a useful opinion. You might use them once, sort out your picture collection, get your workflow in order, and then never need them again. And in the end, you need to use your eyes to check you aren't deleting anything. Make sure you have a backup of everything, just in case you discover later that you made a mistake deleting some photos.


Thanks johnbeardy,  that's exactly what i'm doing, using my eyes. It's impossible to remove all duplicates in a 20k catalog at first...believe I'll have to pass my eyes in all photos not once but several times, tag and use filters and smart collections for better analysis. How come in all this year that LR is alive there isn't a plugin that compares 3 point of each photo, and identifies duplicate photos? Only exif compare plugins...that are useless! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

